# Plan on asking my crush out



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm finally gonna do it. I'm gonna ask my crush out. I feel the weight of the world on my shoulders, but I know that if I don't do this, I'm gonna probably regret it.

A while back, I posted a thread explaining my situation: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f9/i-smiled-to-my-crush-and-she-smiled-back-1788689/

It would really help if I could get some motivating replies to help me deal with the nervousness upon me.  Any positive thoughts will be appreciated. 0


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Anything positive is appreciated


----------



## Meggiepie (Jan 27, 2016)

Congrats on building up enough courage to ask her out! Good luck


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Meggiepie said:


> Congrats on building up enough courage to ask her out! Good luck


Thanks so much! I'm very nervous, but the school year is almost over, so I guess I have nothing to lose.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

What are you going to say to her?


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

McFly said:


> What are you going to say to her?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes! A note would be cute, good luck bro.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Yes! A note would be cute, good luck bro.


Thanks man! I hope she agrees! :grin2:


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

You got this man don't be afraid time to take action and own it.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Takes lots of courage to ask someone out. Good luck.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I will tell you this ... terrorists usually do less planning


----------



## 3677 (Apr 29, 2016)

Did she say yes?


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

3677 said:


> Did she say yes?


All I can do now is wait. :serious:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ good luck. If things do go sour at least you tried.


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Aww that is so sweet. And if she says no, don't get discouraged. You sound like a really cool guy.


----------



## 3677 (Apr 29, 2016)

Please keep up updated. I'm way too invested in this. I need to know how this concludes.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ good luck. If things do go sour at least you tried.





girlyone1 said:


> Aww that is so sweet. And if she says no, don't get discouraged. You sound like a really cool guy.


Thanks. The kind words really do help. I'm glad I was able to do it so I won't have any regrets now! 



3677 said:


> Please keep up updated. I'm way too invested in this. I need to know how this concludes.


I'll keep you guys updated so don't worry


----------



## Aaron Tupaz (Apr 4, 2016)

While I applaud you for taking action, which is always better than not taking action, it's best to approach a girl in person. Many girls out there might like you, but they don't like texting or messaging first. Find the courage to approach her and ask out.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Update: I DID IT!!!


----------



## Aaron Tupaz (Apr 4, 2016)

GoingTheDistance said:


> Update: I DID IT!!!


Awesome! Care to share the details? :grin2:


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Aaron Tupaz said:


> Awesome! Care to share the details? :grin2:


She is a wonderful person!:smile2:


----------

